# Anyone got a bluetooth mouse working in CM7 on TouchPad?



## McTristan (Oct 19, 2011)

I've got several Logitech Bluetooth mices but for some reason they won't connect in a proper way and show a mouse cursor. I've got them working on my Galaxy SII so it is not the problem on the mouse side.

Also I wan't to know where I can find a german key map for the hp touchpad bluetooth keyboard - any suggestions?


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

How crazy is that! I never really thought to try it since I didn't think I'd do it but since you threw it out there. I connected a Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000 with no issues. Standard bluetooth pairing, once it paired is said not connected. I touched the device description on the CM TouchPad, it connected and low and behold there is a mouse pointer on my screen. Everything works flawless, crazy!


----------



## McTristan (Oct 19, 2011)

That's not really crazy and even useful depending on the application you use  I've got it paired and it says "not connected". If I try to connect to the mouse it does not nothing and stays "not connected".


----------



## eric90066 (Oct 13, 2011)

aptraum said:


> How crazy is that! I never really thought to try it since I didn't think I'd do it but since you threw it out there. I connected a Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000 with no issues. Standard bluetooth pairing, once it paired is said not connected. I touched the device description on the CM TouchPad, it connected and low and behold there is a mouse pointer on my screen. Everything works flawless, crazy!


Same thing happened to me. Attached my bt Microsoft mouse with no problems. Now I'm browsing the net with a mouse. Now if only I can get my keyboard to behave.....


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

K, I tried it again from scratch to see if I could see anything odd that I did.
1) Unpaired mouse
2) Made mouse discoverable
3) Hit Scan for devices on the TouchPad which at that point it picked up "Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000". Once I selected it the TP popped up the screen to confirm pairing authentication. Once I plugged in the default 0000 the menu showed paired and my mouse still blinked indicating it was in pairing mode. At that point I selected the device again on the TP and it connected.

I did notice that if the discovery mode stopped on my mouse after pairing but prior to actually connecting the menu would say "Paired but not connected" but would never actually allow me to connect.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Now if I could just figure out how to get my calls to automatically transfer from my bluetooth Android phone to the tablet like in the CM videos!


----------



## Tekz08 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep, I got my old Logitech M-RBB93 mouse to pair just fine. It lags, though, and pretty terribly but I don't know if it's the mouse causing it or if it's the bluetooth stack or what...


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Tekz08 said:


> Yep, I got my old Logitech M-RBB93 mouse to pair just fine. It lags, though, and pretty terribly but I don't know if it's the mouse causing it or if it's the bluetooth stack or what...


Mine is smooth as silk.


----------



## McTristan (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok got it working ... would be perfect if somebody could point out a remote desktop app with full (physical hardware) mouse support - I've tried a view but most won't even work at all with my new mouse cursor


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you tried TeamViewer? I'm not sure if it will work but that would be the first one I would check since I use it for my laptop.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

You might also download the GetJar Market, they have some awesome goodies for free including Splashtop Remote


----------



## McTristan (Oct 19, 2011)

I've already tried Splashtop and while it is kind of a cool Software, it is not what i'm looking for (Teamviewer also isn't) as i'm needing a real RDP App (can't install Splashtop or Teamviewer on every Server i have to manage...)


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

McTristan said:


> I've already tried Splashtop and while it is kind of a cool Software, it is not what i'm looking for (Teamviewer also isn't) as i'm needing a real RDP App (can't install Splashtop or Teamviewer on every Server i have to manage...)


Pocket cloud allows you to connect via rdp. However, the menu button doesn't work on cm7 touchpad while in a session, so you can't bring up the touch pointer or settings.


----------



## BraveDemon (Aug 13, 2011)

I picked up the HP Bluetooth Laser Mouse on amazon for cheap and tried to pair it with my Touchpad running CM7 Alpha2.

CM7 can see the mouse, but then asks for a passkey. I've tried both "0000" and "1234" and neither work.... anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

McTristan said:


> I've already tried Splashtop and while it is kind of a cool Software, it is not what i'm looking for (Teamviewer also isn't) as i'm needing a real RDP App (can't install Splashtop or Teamviewer on every Server i have to manage...)


realVNC or android VNC?


----------



## exponent (Aug 24, 2011)

BraveDemon said:


> I picked up the HP Bluetooth Laser Mouse on amazon for cheap and tried to pair it with my Touchpad running CM7 Alpha2.
> 
> CM7 can see the mouse, but then asks for a passkey. I've tried both "0000" and "1234" and neither work.... anyone have any suggestions?


9999? Try to authenticate without a passkey, too (I don't have any bluetooth mice to test, so I don't know if the prompt will allow no passkey).


----------



## BraveDemon (Aug 13, 2011)

^ 9999 doesn't work either.

I can connect it to my CPU, but i have to change it to "no passkey". Don't think I have that option in CM7.

It does connect via BluezIme and BlueInput, but the cursor doesn't come up.

I've read the Razer Orochi works... might just pick that up.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

My Logitech mx9000 works fine.


----------



## TheGr8Revealing (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone's been sucessful in pairing the bluetooth HP Wireless Keyboard intended for WebOS to CyanogenMod? I can't get it to connect


----------



## TheGr8Revealing (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone's been sucessful in pairing the bluetooth HP Wireless Keyboard intended for WebOS to CyanogenMod? I can't get it to connect


----------



## PingEnvy (Aug 29, 2011)

Please search "mouse". In the first post you find I provided tips on getting a mouse and HP keyboard to work.


----------

